# First Cold Smoke at -22C



## Murray (Feb 10, 2019)

First cold smoke with the MES, once I got a handle on how little heat was needed to maintain a 32F-80F temperature the smoke went pretty good. I read on here many people have to wait till the temperature  is just right, not too hot! No problem in Canada, I have to use heat to keep the cheese from freezing. Maiden voyage for my 6” tube AMNTS. 
From left to right 1,11/2, 2 and finally 3 hours of smoke, they all look the same to me.


----------



## fivetricks (Feb 10, 2019)

Idk how much difference you will taste, but I run mine 4 hours, then 24 hours of gassing, then a very long time packed away chilling out.

With you only running as little as 60 mins of smoke, yours may be ready right after gassing.


----------



## Murray (Feb 10, 2019)

Not sure what the wife would like, her tastes are less smoke rather then more.


----------



## Preacher Man (Feb 10, 2019)

I run 4 hours then vacuum seal very soon after and chill out for 28 days...if my wife leaves them sealed for that long.

Let us know what you discover with your experimentation.


----------



## gmc2003 (Feb 10, 2019)

I usually go 2 hours with dust and let them rest loosely covered in the fridge overnight before sealing them up. I can basically eat them straight out of the smoker. I have to ask how did you get them to stick on the wall like that without falling down. 

Point for sure.
Chris


----------



## Preacher Man (Feb 10, 2019)

gmc2003 said:


> I have to ask how did you get them to stick on the wall like that without falling down?


That gave me a good chuckle.


----------



## martin1950 (Mar 16, 2019)

I racked my cheese like that my 1st. time then I had to go out and buy my wife some NEW cookie racks. She can't take a joke at all.


----------

